# God bless the Internet



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

https://www.parktool.com/repair/bikemap.asp










https://www.utahmountainbiking.com/fix/

:thumbsup:

My three headaches :madman:

*1. Centering front rotor*
Mi rotor esta woobleado o warpeado un pelito y roza otro pelito. Un pelito mas otro pelito y silva  
*2. Tuning X9 RD*
Limites y ajuste de distancia :thumbsup: Sin embargo no logro centrar la cadena en los clogs penultimos  Roza el ultimo clog y amenaza con cambiarse sin mi autorizacion  
*3. Tuning LX FD*
Para hacer el cuento corto, mi cadena roza el desviador 

Free advise, collective experience and input *WELCOMED* 

Warning: messing with your rear derailleur is not for the mechanically inept.

If all aspects of front derailleur adjustments are correct on this bike, the rider is simply exceeding the engineering and design capabilities of the machine.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Arbuz said:


> *1. Centering front rotor*
> Mi rotor esta woobleado o warpeado un pelito y roza otro pelito. Un pelito mas otro pelito y silva [/COLOR]


Ve al foro de frenos (Brake Time) y consulta las FAQ's... Se puede arreglar hasta con las manos.



Arbuz said:


> *2. Tuning X9 RD*
> Limites y ajuste de distancia :thumbsup: Sin embargo no logro centrar la cadena en los clogs penultimos  Roza el ultimo clog y amenaza con cambiarse sin mi autorizacion


Solo sigue las instrucciones en la pagina de SRAM... pero suena como a que tienes demasiada tension en el cable. Si puedes soportarlo, se arregla solo en un par de dias segun el cable se vaya destensando.


Arbuz said:


> *3. Tuning LX FD*
> Para hacer el cuento corto, mi cadena roza el desviador


Eso siempre va a suceder en la GRAN mayoria de los casos. Elige si no quieres que roce del lado interno (pegado al cuadro) o del lado externo (cuando vas en los cogs mas pequeños) y ajustalo para ese lado. Es un compromiso de la mayoria de los sistemas de cambios de hoy en dia.



Arbuz said:


> Free advise, collective experience and input *WELCOMED*
> 
> Warning: messing with your rear derailleur is not for the mechanically inept.


FALSO... solo requiere de paciencia y un buen instructivo. Carajo, hasta una turbina de gas se arma asi... paciencia e instructivo...



Arbuz said:


> If all aspects of front derailleur adjustments are correct on this bike, the rider is simply exceeding the engineering and design capabilities of the machine.


Cierto... como mencione arriba, un desviador delantero siempre va a tener un compromiso para alguno de los extremos... si te quedo perfecto, simplemente o eres muy chingon o te cajeteaste de suerte porque la neta, no estan diseñados para que queden perfectos... aunque usted no lo crea.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Ajustes.*

Arbuz :
Espero te sirvan estos comentarios :

********************************************************************************************
*2. Tuning X9 RD*
Limites y ajuste de distancia :thumbsup: Sin embargo no logro centrar la cadena en los clogs penultimos  Roza el ultimo clog y amenaza con cambiarse sin mi autorizacion  
*************************************************************************************************

El cambio Sram tiene algunos pequeños detalles a revisar, aunque de entrada para mí es mucho más fácil de ajustar que un Shimano.

Lo primero que debes checar es la distancia de la funda del cable que va del último tope en el seat stay (o chain stay según sea el caso ) hasta el cambio , debe ser lo mas recta posible , es decir que no tenga funda de mas , esto aunque insignificante es muy importante para el buen funcionamniento del cambio 1:1 , por ejemplo en Shimano entre mas larga sea la funda en esta parte (sin exagerar ) funciona mejor el cambio.

1.- A diferencia del Shimano donde puedes hacer pequeños ajustes a la tensión del cable desde los mandos o en el mismo cambio , en Sram solo puedes ajustar la tensión en los mandos .

2.- Si los límites inferior y exterior del cambio ya los tienes ok., afloja el cable y dale vuelta , apretando al tornillo de ajuste del mando , una vez que hiciste tope , regresate dos vueltas completas y déjalo así, ahora vete al cambio y aprieta el tornillo del cable, prueba si los cambios suben y bajan correctamente y ve ajustando poco a poco con el tornillo de ajuste de tension del mando , hasta que suban y bajen bien.

***************************************************************************************************
*3. Tuning LX FD*
Para hacer el cuento corto, mi cadena roza el desviador  
*************************************************************************************************
Si se puede ajustar solo que cuesta un buen de tiempo el estar duro y dale hasta que queda , cuando ya me desesperé yo lo que hago es que el roce sea en el plato grande (44) en la parte exterior .

Ahora que a lo mejor el roce no es lateral sino digamos horizontal , si ese es el caso , entonces está más fácil , solo regula la altura del desviador.

Suerte.

the last biker


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

Ninguna pregunta es tonta. Asi que me atrevo a preguntar...
¿Que bomba de aire uso para cargar el Fox float?
¿Debe ser la de 300psi o puedo usar la mia normalita schrader hasta 150psi?
Aunque sin la manguerita parece que no va a entrar la mia 

Creo que la pregunta debe ser, recomiendan comprar una bomba para el shock o solo cargarlo una vez en el taller a cambio de una chela para el mecanico


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

Te rocomiendo tener tu propia bomba,, yo uso la que esta hecha por Fox (300 psi) por que es recomendable verificar la presion cuando menos una vez al mes o mas segun que tantas veces y que tipo de ciclismo practicas.
Saludos.
Bajamtnbkr


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

*BajaVato*



bajamtnbkr said:


> Te rocomiendo tener tu propia bomba,, yo uso la que esta hecha por Fox (300 psi) por que es recomendable verificar la presion cuando menos una vez al mes o mas segun que tantas veces y que tipo de ciclismo practicas.
> Saludos.
> Bajamtnbkr


Gracias, de hecho la vi en air-bomb dot com con un telefono de San Diego (858) on ta , en el norti?  
Te voy a decir cual es el principal problema de la bomba, es que subi 10Lbs con la cocina de mama 
Vi la foto de Otay Lake, fui a Balboa el fin, quiero ir a Mission Trails o Big Bear


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Arbuz said:


> Ninguna pregunta es tonta. Asi que me atrevo a preguntar...
> ¿Que bomba de aire uso para cargar el Fox float?
> ¿Debe ser la de 300psi o puedo usar la mia normalita schrader hasta 150psi?
> Aunque sin la manguerita parece que no va a entrar la mia
> ...


Necesitas una bomba para amortiguadores. Shock pump.

Las bombas de shocks son de bajo volumen-alta presion. La de llantas, son de alto volumen-baja presion. La conexion para la Schrader no es la misma... y como te diste cuenta, necesitas un conector especifico (la cabeza de una bomba de aire no sirve).

Hay de todos colores y sabores... A mi me gusta mucho una que hace Wrenchforce (Trek) y que tiene mi tocayo Rocky_Rene. Todas las demas, parece que salen de la misma planta en Taiwan, con diferentes calcomanias.

Baratas, baratas... esta la Planetbike.
Chidas, Chidas... las Wrenchforce y la Topeak DXG

Si necesitas de otro rango que no sea el que trae de serie, ve a una ferreteria y compra un manometro que use la misma rosca y cambialo...


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

DXG it is then... gotta shop for one now...










Ajuste el rotor y el RD... Los probe en plano en la casa, mañana los proebo bajo tension.
El desviador delantero segun lo habia ajustado, pero resulto que solo lo puse mal porque ahora no sube al 44


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Arbuz said:


> Ninguna pregunta es tonta. Asi que me atrevo a preguntar...
> ¿Que bomba de aire uso para cargar el Fox float?
> ¿Debe ser la de 300psi o puedo usar la mia normalita schrader hasta 150psi?
> Aunque sin la manguerita parece que no va a entrar la mia
> ...


*********************************************************************************************************
ARBUZ :

Tienes que tener tu propia bomba para el amortiguador y la horquilla , seguramente vas a tener que probar con diferentes presiones tanto adelante como atrás , hasta que encuentres la ideal , donde sientas mejor tu suspensión.

Según medio alcanzo a ver en la foto tienes Horquilla Fox y amortiguador Fox también , te debieron dar en la compra de la bici por lo menos una bomba Fox ( a mi me han dado en USA hasta dos bombas por bici ) valdría la pena les envies un correo a la tienda donde compraste la bici y que te envien una bomba de a grapas , es más por cada horquilla Fox te dan tu bomba.

Saludos.

the last biker.


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

Arbuz said:


> Gracias, de hecho la vi en air-bomb dot com con un telefono de San Diego (858) on ta , en el norti?
> Te voy a decir cual es el principal problema de la bomba, es que subi 10Lbs con la cocina de mama
> Vi la foto de Otay Lake, fui a Balboa el fin, quiero ir a Mission Trails o Big Bear


 Mission Triails tiene buenas subidas y algo tecnicas,, te recomiendo Sycamore Canyon que esta cerca tambien, todavia estas en San Diego??? Mire tu foto de Balboa. Yo vivo en Chula Vista si te interesa conocer Otay Lakes o Sycamore el proximo sabado???


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

bajamtnbkr said:


> Mission Triails tiene buenas subidas y algo tecnicas,, te recomiendo Sycamore Canyon que esta cerca tambien, todavia estas en San Diego??? Mire tu foto de Balboa. Yo vivo en Chula Vista si te interesa conocer Otay Lakes o Sycamore el proximo sabado???


Dejame checar los planes de mi familia, yo me estoy quedando con mi prima en North Park.

*the last biker*, deje la caja en el depto, la reviso el fin pa ver si no se quedo pegada en algun carton de esos que van en los lados


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Mis desviadores estan hecho un desmadre. Y de por si ya estan chacalones.... :nono:


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

Pues... claro que nunca iba a subir mi desviador delantero... el LX es diferente a los que yo conozco y trae una curva el cable que por no saber que estaba ahi, al ajustar la solte y no tenia tension 
AHora resulta, segun leo, que primero ajuste el trasero y luego el delantero asi que para variar, estoy al reves


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

the last biker said:


> ********************************************************************************************************* Según medio alcanzo a ver en la foto tienes Horquilla Fox y amortiguador Fox también , te debieron dar en la compra de la bici por lo menos una bomba Fox ( a mi me han dado en USA hasta dos bombas por bici ) valdría la pena les envies un correo a la tienda donde compraste la bici y que te envien una bomba de a grapas , es más por cada horquilla Fox te dan tu bomba.
> Saludos.
> the last biker.


This is what I got from my dealer... *Does not include a pump* :nono:

I'll go look for the Topeak ASAP.


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

I admit. I cheated. I just couldn't take it anymore. So I took it to Juan, the neighborhood bike mechanic and he fixed it for less than ten bucks. Shifts perfectly, hits the inner plate a little. I'm waiting for my shock pump early this week to ride the area before heading back to the island. Took it for a spin around the neighborhood and its sweet. Now I'm stuck with my family watching Billy Elliot. No further commets


----------

